# Clear Creek Hunting Club



## Ron Cotton (May 2, 2012)

We are starting our 13th year lease of this 5,000 acre hunting club located in the Chumuckla area adjoining the Escambia River. We are a family oriented club that practices quality deer management. We have a limited number of openings available. For further information, contact Ron Cotton at 850-380-0450.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

How much are dues, is it first come first served, or assigned hunting areas?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ron Cotton said:


> We are starting our 13th year lease of this 5,000 acre hunting club located in the Chumuckla area adjoining the Escambia River. We are a family oriented club that practices quality deer management. We have a limited number of openings available. For further information, contact Ron Cotton at 850-380-0450.


Need a few more posts before you can spam sir


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

It's not spam guys. I am no longer in this club and have no affiliation with it. However I was a member of this club for 6 years, and it was a well managed club. There have been some great bucks taken off of this lease.

I will try to help out a little, assuming that the rules are still the same here is how it used to be

-Each member got their own private plot during bow season
-Each member got their own private section (no plots in section) for the entire year
-After bow season all plots (25 I think) become first come first serve and there was an automatic feeder on every plot that the club supplied the corn for during gun season
-8 point or better with a 14" spread

Mason


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron, slap McKnight fer me brother!!!! He needs it!


----------



## Ron Cotton (May 2, 2012)

*Dues*



MULLET HUNTER said:


> How much are dues, is it first come first served, or assigned hunting areas?


Dues
$1700.00 REG.
$2000.00 CORP.

First come first food plots total 30
25 gun plots
5 bow plots
your own private section

need to know more give me a call, Ron


----------



## Ron Cotton (May 2, 2012)

*Dues*



MULLET HUNTER said:


> How much are dues, is it first come first served, or assigned hunting areas?


Dues
$1700.00 REG.
$2000.00 CORP.

First come first served food plots total 30
25 gun plots
5 bow plots
your own private section

need to know more give me a call, Ron


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

Dues
$1700.00 REG.
$2000.00 CORP.

What the heck is CORP. ? If I pay $2000 is this for my Corporation and all its employes?


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Bloodhound said:


> Dues
> $1700.00 REG.
> $2000.00 CORP.
> 
> What the heck is CORP. ? If I pay $2000 is this for my Corporation and all its employes?


Most clubs with a Corp membership means you are exempt from paying guest fees. I do not know if that is the case here


----------



## Ron Cotton (May 2, 2012)

*Membership*

Yes, that is correct.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ron Cotton said:


> Dues
> $1700.00 REG.
> $2000.00 CORP.
> 
> ...


confused on this.....do you get your own private section and get to hunt whatever plots you want?


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

fisheye48 said:


> confused on this.....do you get your own private section and get to hunt whatever plots you want?


Yes, you are the only one who can hunt your section all year long. If you do not want to hunt your section you can hunt a plot on a first come first serve basis


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Y'all are next to sand creek hc right? I use to hunt sand creek and there are some.monsters in there..I'm sure y'all have some good deer. Good luck!


----------

